# owner occupied apartment, renting a room



## Smiley2008 (20 Oct 2008)

Hi there! I'm about to let out the 2nd bedroom in my apartment. It's a new situation for me to be in as previous to this I've always been a tenant. Now I own my own place I need some advice about a few things. I hope someone out there can help me. 

1. Lease
 I've been told that in order to protect both myself and the lodger we should both sign a lease.  I found a link to www.topfloor.ie on another thread on this site. It gives a free downloadable standard lease. Is it ok to use something like that? Or do I have to get something drawn up by a solicitor?

2. Rent relief
When I was renting a room myself in the past I claimed rent relief. How do I organise it so my lodger can do the same? Who do I register with?

3. Insurance
My contents insurance covers my own stuff here but I was told it would not cover anything owned by a lodger. Should I advise her to get some sort of insurance herself?

I don't know if these are silly questions or if they should be posted elsewhere, but I hope someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stifster (20 Oct 2008)

1. Lease - that lease on topfloor is pretty comprehensive, without going through it with a fine tooth comb it looks like it has everything you'd need. The PRTB website is quite helpful too.

2. Rent Relief - all the tenant needs is your PPS number, its up to them to sort out the relief.

3. Insurance - advise the tenant to check the suituation herself.


----------



## Dreamerb (21 Oct 2008)

IMHO, the topfloor lease (while good - no quibbles with it) is not appropriate for your situation. It's designed for a formal tenancy, with all the rights and obligations of the Residential Tenancies Act 2004, whereas you're planning only to let a room. That's basically having a lodger, and you don't want to be compelled to give more than 28 days' notice if s/he's driving you climbing up the walls after three weeks. 

I think it's more useful to establish house rules at the outset, which include the amount of the rent, basics like when they may have guests, what times loud noise is unacceptable... the kind of stuff that, if it goes wrong, really gets to you when sharing your home with someone. And you should probably be bound by the house rules too! It should also establish a notice period, but that could be as little as a week or two depending on your location (and hence availability of other accommodation).


----------



## Smiley2008 (22 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I knew someone would be able to help


----------



## The Bomb (23 Oct 2008)

Hi Smiley, In terms of a lease what you could use is a Licence Agreement which is suitable for renting a room. It's a basic document stating the date of the agreement, the name of the tenant (licensee), your name (licensor), period of notice, deposit amount, rent amount & the way in which you require the rent to be paid. Also advisable to put in that the deposit will be returned but that the landlord will be entitled to make reasonable deductions for damage over and beyond wear and tear, inadequate notice, outstanding bills & arrears of rent.     I have a standard one which I use & if you'd like to PM me I can forward it on.


----------



## johnlong (20 Nov 2008)

hi, jst wondering if you would mind sending me on acopy of your rent a room agreement, thinking of renting room and would like to know what is required in an agreement, johnlong


----------



## lainer (20 Jan 2009)

Hi, just wondering could I get a copy of this type of rental agreement aswell? many thanks!


----------



## elgransenor (24 Jan 2009)

The Residential Tenancies Act 2004 does not apply to this letting as Sect. 3(2) lists the exceptions to the application of the legislation and (g) 'a dwelling within which the landlord also resides'.

So whatever agreement you come to between you is law without the intrusion of Residential Tenancies Act 2004


----------



## ludermor (9 Feb 2009)

Hi The Bomb,
Would it be possible for you to send me a copy of the agreement as well please. 
On another note, i will be renting out a room soon but im not the owner. I lived with the owner but he has moved overseas so i will be acting on his behalf ( with his full permission) Is there any pitfalls i should be aware of?


----------



## chan1 (23 Feb 2009)

Hi!

Could you also send a copy of that agreement as well please?

Thanks so much,

Chan


----------



## Rois (23 Feb 2009)

Smiley2008 said:


> 2. Rent relief
> When I was renting a room myself in the past I claimed rent relief. How do I organise it so my lodger can do the same? *Who do I register with?*


 
Just wondering if the owner has to register as a landlord as I am in a similar situation myself?


----------



## peteb (23 Feb 2009)

Nope. But you may have to make a tax return if your income from renting a room exceeds the 10k (i think it is now).  I've never done it but i stand to be corrected!!...............


----------



## Eblanoid (23 Feb 2009)

peteb said:


> Nope. But you may have to make a tax return if your income from renting a room exceeds the 10k (i think it is now).  I've never done it but i stand to be corrected!!...............



You are obliged to do a tax return if you earn a single cent outside of the PAYE system, regardless of how this extra income affects your tax position.


----------



## smacc (2 Jun 2010)

Hi The Bomb, i know this is an old post but would it be possible for you to send me a copy of the agreement as well please? Thanks!!


----------



## MMG (21 Sep 2010)

Hi The Bomb, 

I realise this is an old thread but would it be possible for you to send me on a copy of the licensee agreement as well please? I'd really appreciate it,

Thanks,
MMG


----------



## SuzyQ80 (11 Oct 2010)

Hi Guys,

Any chance you could also send me a copy of the licensee agreement? Appreciate its an old thread but any help would be fantastic! 

Thanks


----------



## ebrousse (27 Oct 2010)

*Could I have a template as well please?*

Hi
Has anyone (The Bomb or any one else) a License Agreement Template  suitable for renting a room they can send me?

Thanks a mill!

E



The Bomb said:


> Hi Smiley, In terms of a lease what you could use is a Licence Agreement which is suitable for renting a room. It's a basic document stating the date of the agreement, the name of the tenant (licensee), your name (licensor), period of notice, deposit amount, rent amount & the way in which you require the rent to be paid. Also advisable to put in that the deposit will be returned but that the landlord will be entitled to make reasonable deductions for damage over and beyond wear and tear, inadequate notice, outstanding bills & arrears of rent. I have a standard one which I use & if you'd like to PM me I can forward it on.


----------

